# النظــافه في المسيحيه؟



## توووته (15 أبريل 2013)

مساء الخير لجميع الاخوه،



اريد ان اسأل عن بنود النظافه في الدين المسيحي ؟لاني كنت اخذت فكره ان المسيحين لايهتمون بالنظافه!ومن خلال اطلاعي وجدت العكس تماما اكثر اهتماما يفوق الوصف ؟حتي في المدن العربيه الاحياء المسيحيه اكثر نظافه ورقي وتنظيم.
فبرغم ان الاسلام يدعو الي النظافه الا انه مانلمسه العكس تماما الاحياء قذره التواليت قذر في كل وقت؟
الشيء الذي ادهشني في المسيحيه ان النظافه تبدأ من القلب اي من داخل الشخص وثم ذالك تشمل كافه جسده..ا
فمافائده الشخص الذي يلتزم في فروضه الدينيه وبالمقابل تمتلئ البغضاء والحقد والنميمه في قلبه؟!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2013)

*بنود ؟؟*


----------



## توووته (15 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بنود ؟؟*



اقصد احكام وماشابه...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 أبريل 2013)

*أنا صدقينى عمرى ما سمعت عن حاجة إسمها أحكام فى المسيحية

ما فيش حاجة إسمها أحكام فى المسيحية

بس يعنى إفرض فرضا و جدلا إنى ما نظفتش نفسى ...............الحكاية مش محتاجة حكم و لا حاجة 

لأن بسهولة كدة هيجي لى جَرَب*


----------



## thebreak-up (15 أبريل 2013)

*الاخت توتة.

الكتاب المقدس اصّر على النظافة الشخصية والنطامة الاجتماعية،  الاسفار الخمسة الاولى من العهد القديم نصت على شرائع متعلقة بالنظافة لا تحصى، بل انها وصلت الى مرحلة التطور الحالي المعمول به في الدول المتقدمة في مجال الصحة والتغذية، رغم ان الكتاب المقدس قد كتب قبل 3500 سنة من الان. 

هذه بعض الامثلة القليلة من الكتاب المقدس تحثّ على النظافة بشكل قاطع.

المثال الاول، كان الله قد نقل إلى موسى ما يجب فعله عند مسّ جسد ميت فقد قال " من مس ميتا ميتة إنسان ما يكون نجسا سبعة أيام، ينضح الطاهر على النجس في اليوم الثالث واليوم السابع ويطهره في اليوم السابع فيغسل ثيابه ويرحض بماء فيكون طاهرا في المساء" عدد 19: 19،11

هنا تطالعنا اجراءات فعاله لحماية المريض الذي سيفحصه طبيب اولا، الطبيب الذي مسّ جثة، يجب ألا يمس أي شخص آخر وذلك على مدى سبعة ايام ومن ثم يحتاج الى ان يغسل يديه وثيابه بالكامل.


المثال الثاني، أمر الكتاب المقدس الاغتسال بشكل كامل في الحالات الآتية  1. بعد قذف السائل المنوي وبعد عملية الجماع وذلك لتجنب الامراض الجنسية، انظر الى لاويين 15: 18،16

2. بعد مسّه شخصا مصابا بداء السيلان أو أيا من أغراضه لتجنب الامراض الجنسية، انظر الى لاويين 15: 12،1

3. بعد رجوعه من الحرب لتجنب الامراض الجنسية (حيث ان الشعوب المجاورة لاسرائيل في ذاك الزمان كانت في حالة انحطاط اخلاقي مما يعتبر بيئة رطبة لنشر الامراض الجنسية المميته) انظر سفر العدد 31: 24،19.

4. بعد مسّه جثة ما، لتجنب الامراض المعدية، انظر لاويين 11: 35،34.

5. بعد مسّه حيوان غير طاهر او حيوان مات من جراء اسباب .طبيعية لتجنب الامراض المعدية، انظر لاويين 11: 42،30،29.

6. بعد مسّه امرأة في طمثها لتجنب نقل الالتهابات بواسطة الدم، انظر الى لاويين 15: 27،21.

لو حضرتك عاوزة امثلة تانية عن الشرائع المتعلقة بالنظافة، انا جاهز، لكن لا يغيب علينا ان مايهم الله اولا هو النظافة الداخليةن نظافة الروح، فما فائدة جسد نظيف وروح نجسه. 
*


----------



## أَمَة (15 أبريل 2013)

توووته قال:


> مساء الخير لجميع الاخوه،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أجمل سؤال من إنسانة رقيقة وشفافة.

جمال السؤال يكمن في الجواب الموجود فيه - في اللون الأحمر.
المكتوب في الأزرف يثبت خطأ الفروض الأخرى وصحة الكلام الأول - في اللون الأحمر.

 الرب يعطيك انت وزوجك سؤل قلبكما لتعلنا إيمانكما به إلها حقا ومخلصا حقا.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أبريل 2013)

للاسف الشديد المسلمون يشيعون
ان المسيحين لا يهتمون بالنظافة ابدا لانهم لا يغتسلون
والحقيقة ان المسيحية هو دين نظافة القلب اولا
نظافة الداخل اهم من نظافة الخارج
والخارج ايضا نظيفا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أبريل 2013)

*المسيحية والطهارة والنظافة والتطييب ؟؟قيّم وتقديرات ومفاهيم*

*1] الموضوع مكرر  وسنوضح فى أخر ردنا   رابط  ردنا -فى وقت سابق- على ذات  الموضوع 

2] نكرر ونجمل ما قلناه:
المسيحية ليست كتاباً  فى  الصحة العامة او النظافة أو التعقيم.أو صحة البيئة او الطب الوقائي: فى حد ذاتها.

وإغتسال الانسان .. بالماء والصابون لا يمح جُرماً إرتكبه  فمثلا    مثلا البرلمانين الاقطاعين عن الحزب الحاكم المصرى فيما قبل 25يناير2011  كانوا   يرتكبون أفحش انواع التدليس فى الاعمال التجارية-فى سرقات فاحشة - فى خيانة لمصلحة الوطن والمجتمع وفى نفس الوقت يستحمون بأفضل انواع الشامبوه  ويتدهنون بأفخر وأطيب الادهان ويستعملون أفخر العطور الباريسية  ويسكنون قصورا  رصفت أرضيتها بالجرانيت والبورسولين وفى الوقت نفسه أرتكبت فيها  الفواحش والزنى  و(الللمم ) ... إذن لا علاقة مثبتة بين نظافة الابدان ونظافة الضمائر والارواح...

3]إنبلج  فجر المسيحية على خلفية  حضارات وثقافات حوض البحر الابيض المتوسط الذى ابدعت فيه البشرية ثقافات وحضارات وآداب وعلوم ..وأحرزت تقدمــاً علمياً يتناسب مع ما هو متاح لها.. وقلنا ان  المسيحية تصالحت تماما وإحتضنت هذه الثقافات  والعلوم فى المجال المدنى الاجتماعى وتعايشت معها ولم تصطدم بها بدون داع ولم تزايد عليها .. فورثت [ فى المجال البشري المدنى  لا الدينى  ] كل التراكم  الثرى للاجتهادات البشرية التى تصالحت معه.  
وسايرت المسيحية - على تسلسل العصور  ومر الازمان  -كل التطورات التى  تعاقبت  على تلك العلوم والمناهج والاداب والثقافات والنمو التراكمى والنضوج    فى الكم و الكيف (النوع) فى  كل ذلك التراكم الموروث  فى كل هذه الفنون والاداب والثقافات  والعلوم .. وكل التطورات المذهلة الحادثة عليها والناشئة عنها   والمترتبة عليها .. ..على ممر العصور بما فى ذلك ما نشهده الان فى القرن الحادى والعشرين  وماسبقه قليلا وما يعقبه من تطورات ..
حيث  أجادت ونجحت بأمتياز المسيحية  فيما نسبت وحددت ما للله لله وما للناس للناس..ولا ينكر أحد إلا مدلس  جاحد  او مفترى وجاهل دور ما برع فيه المسيحيون ( أعضاء الكنيسة) من تطوير وإثراء لموكب الحضارة البشرية.
أما أن تأتى المسيحية وتقوم بملاشاه كل انواع الحضارة والانجازات العلمية والصحية والبيئية والادبية والقانونية والمجتمعية لجميع المجتمعات البشرية .. وتنزل بانجازات البشرية إلى مادون الصفر وتعتبر أن كل ما كان قبلها  [جاهلية]..وتتفنن فى التجنى على من قبلها.. لتأتى بطرق ومستويات من التنظيف يخالها من أدعى نبوةً -لم تكن -.. - أقول يخالها  تنظيفاً ..وتتحجر إزاء تقديس  هذه المستويات البائدة .. عقليات ونفسيات المتدينين .. فما  تنظفوا ولا يحزنون. 

>[] يحرجنى  أن جراحــــــــــــــًا زميلاً  غير مسيحياً .. يخرج من غرفة العمليات المعقمة ..
ليأخذ لنفسه  ماءاً من الصنبور  .. ويمرره على الجورب ( ..) ليجعل نفسه أطهر وأنظف ليقف أمام الله فى الصلاة..
بينما نحن سويــــــــاً ... قمنا من دقائق بالتحضير للعمليات بالتعقيم  الجراحى وأستعمال المطهرات كالبيتادين والديتول والألكحول ..  ناهيك ان ملابسنا آتية من  أفران التعقيم والتعقيم الاشعاعى ....كل ذلك و  زميلنا  يعتقد  أنه لا يكون طاهراً إلا  باستعمال المياه من الصنبور بكل مافيه من زخم بيولوجى وكيميائي..
وهو في ذلك أفضل وأرقي حالا ممن يتطهرون فى أقذر أنواع المياهات الراكدة الآسنة الملوثة التى يخالها زلالا طهوراً.. وللناس فيما يعتقدون مذاهب. 
  ردنا  السابق على الموضوع  :  
 إضغط هنا 
*​


----------



## Veronicaa (17 أبريل 2013)

هل يلزم الانسان بنود واحكام في دينه لينظف نفسه؟!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> هل يلزم الانسان بنود واحكام في دينه لينظف نفسه؟!!




*لأ خالص
​*


----------

